# lobster roach nutrition facts



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey guys. Does anybody know how nutritious lobster roaches are? I know they are pretty soft bodied, especially when they are nymphs. What about their protein and calcium content, compared to crickets?

Keep in mind, this is not for dart frogs, but for my other frogs. I am so sick of having to go to the petstore for crickets for just two firebellied toads, and they are too big for them to eat within a week or so. The first time I had a successful clutch of cricket eggs, the pinheads died within a day of hatching. 

When will the curly houseflies be available from AZDR?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

One tip on the pinheads, when I hatch them out I have them in an enclosed shoebox so they don't dry out.could that be why they died so soon?
MW


----------

